# Post your best picture!



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am totally into pictures right now! I want to see the best picture you have ever taken of your dog. I know we all got one that takes out breath away, so get out those photo albums or start digging through your computer folders.

I will start it off with one I just took a day ago and already posted in a different thread, but this picture is what has me picture hungry now. It is just so beautiful I cant stop looking at it. He just looks so noble and beautiful


_*Removed oversized picture*_


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have too many to post.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Here are just a few.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I have many that I like, but this is one of my favorites:


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

A couple of Kato I posted the other day:


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

My favorites of Dixie. 


























My favorite of Jasper. 


_*Removed oversized picture*_


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Not the best quality picture (a scan of a copy of the original) but many years ago my friend and I took our dogs to a photography studio in a local mall (Gurnee Mills for those in the area) and had their picture taken:










Starting from the left:

Buddy (laying), Remi (sitting - mine), Riggs (chair - mine), Neke (laying - mine), Speed (Cocker - mine), Racer (Rottie), Ruger (chair), Troy (under chair), Tessa (behind chair - mine), Kuma (Golden)

It took us maybe 10 minutes to get them set up and then the photographer went to work. Afterwards they said that our *10* dogs were easier to work with than just 1 kid!!


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

_*Removed oversized picture

*_


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

A few of Rio I like  We dont own a camera so only get to take pictures when we borrow one (very annoying)


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

*sibi*

*Removed oversized picture*


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I always liked this one of Annie when she was younger. It's her CoverGirl shot.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby's Sphinx pose ...... sorry, I don't know how to shrink it

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/paddyd-albums1915-abby-2-picture11092-abby-age-2.jpg


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Abby is BEAUTIFUL!!! as to not knowing how to shrink the pic..neither do I..I am so happy to see I am not the only one...I don't even know how I got sibs pic on this post--tried again to post a pic of by zoe and couldn't do it!!! ahhh computers--this is why I love dogs!!!! SIMPLE ..you love them..they love you!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok, so it's just TOO hard to pick just ONE! So I've posted a few of my favorites so far:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't take a lot of pictures, but these were always two of my favorites.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I love this photo. 










And this one because you can see meatball right behind he always has his sistierd back. 
_*
Removed oversized picture*_


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Great pics folks. This thread was a great idea.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i think this is best so far,but Odita is just 16 weeks old,so i have lots of time to take 

some photos.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I have WAY too many favorites! 
Here's a few.


























And probably my all time fav!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of car is that? Is that a diablo?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> I have WAY too many favorites!
> Here's a few.
> 
> 
> ...


Are these all the same dog?
Looks like 2 different handsome guys.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Are these all the same dog?
> Looks like 2 different handsome guys.


Haha, yep, all Gunner! He was very dark as a pup and had a completely black mask.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Have not got a favorite yet, but this one is not bad.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> What kind of car is that? Is that a diablo?


No, it's a 1972 DeTomaso Pantera.


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

My boy Dex looking all grown up at 12 weeks. (Now 14 weeks and ears are up!) I sent this pic to the breeder and she absolutely adored him


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

hattifattener said:


> i think this is best so far,but Odita is just 16 weeks old,so i have lots of time to take
> 
> some photos.


This one is awesome. Calendar worthy. My 3 your old loves it.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> This one is awesome. Calendar worthy. My 3 your old loves it.


+1
Put a smile on my face.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I always liked this one of Annie when she was younger. It's her CoverGirl shot.


Absolutely stunning picture of a beautiful dog. Wow.


----------



## KlausvonCrump (Jul 5, 2011)

So far these are our best.


----------



## Uzi- (Jun 20, 2011)

For me it's between these 2


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Uzi- said:


> For me it's between these 2


The second one is frame-worthy.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I have many favorites of Blitz, and majority of them are action shots. Since I cant decide which one......


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Had to put a picture of my kitty on here.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I must have misunderstood, I thought the thread said best picture? Must be confused...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

guitarest said:


> I must have misunderstood, I thought the thread said best picture? Must be confused...


What are you confused about? Are you saying the pictures posted aren't considered "best"?


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

So many great pictures. I love this thread!!! Also gives me ideas for more photos.

GSDgunner: I dont think he ment that. I think he ment best as in only one picture, but hey its to hard to just choose one for alot of us.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

frillint1 said:


> GSDgunner: I dont think he ment that. I think he ment best as in only one picture


Well, he posted a collage of pictures, which is more than just one picture as well.  The only difference is the rest of us posted separate pictures instead of a collage.
So I wasn't sure what he was confused about.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

This photo of my Freya girl is one of my all-time faves. It completely captures her personality.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

GSDGunner said:


> Well, he posted a collage of pictures, which is more than just one picture as well.  The only difference is the rest of us posted separate pictures instead of a collage.
> So I wasn't sure what he was confused about.


I'm not confused I just posted one picture.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

guitarest said:


> I'm not confused I just posted one picture.


Lighten up, folks.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I say the more the merrier. All these pictures are just so beautiful!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

frillint1 said:


> I say the more the merrier. All these pictures are just so beautiful!!!


For sure, where's YOUR picture?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

This is Jazz during this past summer.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I have yet to get that perfect one of my GSD kid.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I have yet to get that perfect one of my GSD kid.


Prime looks amazing, the intensity in his stare, the way the light plays in the photo...

perfect


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Best of Killian:


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Best of Killian:


He is sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a few:




















Riley's in this one, too:










Oh yeah, can't forget this one.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> This one is awesome. Calendar worthy. My 3 your old loves it.


oh thanks! here is link to full size,if you care.
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Heres are my favorite of my beloved Princess. RIP


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

StryderPup said:


> He is sooooo beautiful!


Thank You!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nickyb said:


> Heres are my favorite of my beloved Princess. RIP


My sympathy for the passing of Princess.
I like the no-ears photo.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

You all have such beautiful dogs! I enjoy looking at each and every photo!
Here is one of my guy several months ago, time for a better photo shoot.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is not the most flattering picture of my dogs, but it's definitely one of the coolest shots I've ever gotten:










Keefer looks handsome, but Halo looks kinda weird. :laugh:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

amaris said:


> Prime looks amazing, the intensity in his stare, the way the light plays in the photo...
> 
> perfect



Thanks! I got a new lens the other day


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

*A few of my favorites. 

Blaise









Emila (Blaise's daughter), she's very little here AND so cute!









Sadie









*


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

This is my favorite one of Ozzy. 
Not only is he gorgeous in it, but it gives off a bit of his goofy side with the tongue hanging out the side.  (I know, gloating mom). Hehe.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

at home and on vacation


----------

